# Another Patina Schwinn Just Dying for an OA Bath!



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 12, 2020)

Not mine:








						B.F. Goodrich Schwinn Built Bicycle 26 inch 1950s? BARN FRESH!! Skiptooth?  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">B.F. Goodrich Schwinn Built Bicycle 26 inch 1950s? BARN FRESH!! Skiptooth?<br> Just found this in a barn! It sure could use some love. I just hated to see it get hauled off to the scrap yard. It appears to be original, however i do not know. The tank still has a button on the side...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## John G04 (Apr 12, 2020)

I wish that was local to me. Bet it’d make a great project


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2020)

That wouldn't be a bad $400 spent. A weekend of work and that thing would righteous! V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 12, 2020)

Perfect challenger, oil chain and go! Love it


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2020)

There's more pics for our archive.
Someone started the bidding at $99.00
Here we go, let us know if you get it.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Apr 12, 2020)

I am somewhat local to it. I am going to try to grab it.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 19, 2020)

$831 with 40 minutes left! People are desperate for a project. I’d say thats over priced for that considering I sold this one earlier this year for $750


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 19, 2020)

Sold for about$400 more than it was worth!!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 19, 2020)

LOL  Quarantine fever has got people doing stupid things with their money...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2020)

John G04 said:


> $831 with 40 minutes left! People are desperate for a project. I’d say thats over priced for that considering I sold this one earlier this year for $750View attachment 1177523



When I originally posted it you could have bought it with BIN for $400!!!!  I bet that guy is happy dude, walking in some tall cotton!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2020)

Once again, a couple bidders playing king of the hill until time runs out.      Congrats to the seller!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow someone wanted that thing real bad!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 19, 2020)

Must have the fever


----------

